
The Strong Story Hypothesis and the Directed Perception Hypothesis (2011) - _pius
http://dspace.mit.edu/handle/1721.1/67693
======
mirimir
It's interesting. But the title ought to include "(2011)".

~~~
dang
Added. Thanks!

